# Project x shafts v S300's



## birdieman (Jan 15, 2010)

Does anyone have any direct experience of the difference between rifle project x shafts in a 5.5 flex against DG S300 shafts?

I believe the project x's are lighter so should allow more clubhead speed and therefore more distance - correct?

Wondering if there would be any benefit to me changing? I already hit the ball quite high with the s300's but most of the pros seem to play project x. A bit extra distance per club but still offering the control of a steel stiff flex would be welcome.

Any thoughts?


----------



## Tiger (Jan 15, 2010)

You are a much lower handicap than me as a novice so not sure how useful this will be. And please feel free to disregard.

When I was custom fitted for my AP1's I tried the DG and Project X both in 5.5. Launched the DGs high as a kite and lost distance. Got a much more penetrating flight with the Project Xs and because the shafts were lighter I felt they helped in terms of generating centrifugal force.

Though my dispersion pattern needs work I can when I pure one generate a fair amount of distance and was gaining an extra 10 yards carry with the Project X's and given the difference in flight was probably getting more roll as well.

Hope this is helpful.


----------



## Macster (Jan 15, 2010)

Birdieman - I tried the S300 in MP-52's, against the PX5.5's in AP2's, and it might have been the shaft that led me to buy my AP2's.

The S300 just felt too 'dead' for me, and I just couldnt get on with it at all.

However, my swing speed will undoubtably be different to yours, so you'll need to try both to really tell.


----------



## USER1999 (Jan 15, 2010)

For me, the lighter shaft in the project Xs was a nightmare. I had no feel for what the club was doing, and couldn't hit a barn door with it. Give me a club with a bit of weight, and I am happy as larry. The LM stats backed this up at my c/f session, and so I ended up with R300s. The S300s were fine (I could have gone S or R), but I had slightly better dispersion with the Rs.

I have found the same with driver shafts. A heavier shaft just suits my swing better.

Prior to hitting them, I would have guessed project X 5.5s would be the way forward for me, but it didn't work that way.


----------



## Mike_j_golf (Jan 15, 2010)

Hi,
I moved from the S300's to projectx 6.0 not sure if 6.0 are heaver that the 5.5 but i really like them they just feel better and have a lower flight.
Mike


----------



## SimonC (Jan 15, 2010)

The Project X shafts tend to launch 0.5 degrees higher but they flatten out quicker as they spin less than Dynamic Golds. I'm in the process of switching my shafts to Project X, unfortunately I can't give any info on how they play on the course at this time. 
I find the S300's to spin far too much they start off low and balloon. This is probably why some people say the launch too high, it's not the initial launch angle but the spin that does this.
I would recommend going to a Mizuno fitting centre with the shaft optimizer, it's a clever little device. I did this at Nevada Bobs in Wilmslow, they are very helpful there. It put me in a Project X 6.5 as my clubhead speed is 95mph with a 6 iron and a hard load from the top of the down swing.


----------



## JJF69 (Jan 15, 2010)

Does anyone have any direct experience of the difference between rifle project x shafts in a 5.5 flex against DG S300 shafts?

I believe the project x's are lighter so should allow more clubhead speed and therefore more distance - correct?

Wondering if there would be any benefit to me changing? I already hit the ball quite high with the s300's but most of the pros seem to play project x. A bit extra distance per club but still offering the control of a steel stiff flex would be welcome.

Any thoughts?
		
Click to expand...

Rifle 5.5 is practically the same as the DG (S).  Rifle Project X shaft plays stiffer than the DG. Stiffer the shaft the lower the ball flight.  Best thing is too test them at a range.  I found Proj X 6.0 too stiff but DG (S) perfectly fine.


----------



## Swinger (Jan 15, 2010)

I just got some X100's in my new 68's and had S300's before hand. 
In the process of getting fitted and trying several shafts I found that the Project X shafts seemed to make the ball balloon a lot more than with my X100's. This was the reason for switching from my S300's and a 5.5 rifle was even worse. 
Tried the Project X's in 6.5 when getting my X100's and the launch angle was about 1.5 deg higher with the 6.5 and far too high. 
I was always under the impression the Project X shafts were supposed to keep the ball lower but this definatly wasn't my experience.
The only way to go in my opinion is to get down a fitting center and try them side by side, then you can have a look at the figures for yourself.


----------



## Region3 (Jan 15, 2010)

I tried S300, PX5.5 and PX6.0

I much preferred the px _because_ they were lighter. My wrists are only marginally stronger than a skeletons and the lighter shafts made me feel more in control during the backswing.


----------



## Ethan (Jan 15, 2010)

As said above, typically PX launch a bit higher but have a flatter flight compared to TT DG which launch lower but them climb. TT DG usually have more spin, hence the differences.

It is also important to note that PX feels quite different. They were designed to feel boardy, and they do feel rather dull. They are also stiffer than standard rifles of the same frequency. TT DGS300 = PX5.3 approx. KBS are worth a look, as they are designed to combine PX flight with good feel. They need good fitting.

If the OP is ballooning the ball, then X100, perhaps softstepped, might be worth thinking about, as well as PX or KBS.

Mizuno have brought out a shaft optimiser device, used as part of their fitting. This is getting god press for accurate identification of most suitable shaft before full fitting.

I switched from Mizuno MP60 with TT DG S300 to MP62 s with PX 5.5. the two club heads are not very different, so I think it is a decent comparison of shafts. I have a driver speed of about 100-102, 6 iron about 86, and have some hand action at impact. i was spinning the TT DG too much, and since changing, my iron game is just a lot tighter. I can hit a little fade with the 62s, and don't lose it high or left as much. Overall, I am happy with them, although they do feel a bit dull. I have KBS in my wedges and I like those a lot too. 

I would recommend the OP getting to a Mizuno fitting cart, getting an idea of what the best shaft might be, then getting proper fitting by someone experienced with PX and KBS. A good fitter can fit these to precise specs in between standard offerings.


----------



## birdieman (Jan 15, 2010)

Thanks for all the help, a lot of useful info and opinion.


----------



## stevek1969 (Jan 15, 2010)

I got fitted using the Mizuno Optomiser and tried the PX5.5 and DGS300 in both the MP52 and 62 while i didn't get on well with the 62 i went for the 52.
The results were a good bit different, i'm a high ball hitter and wanted slightly lower flight, so trying the DGS300 the flight was still high but got a loss of distance and the spin levels were on the high side. Tried the PX5.5 still highish flight but gained 4mph in swing speed on average which gained 5 yards more and the spin levels were a lot lower so went for nthe PX5.5 have just started to get used to them now.


----------



## Society_Fan (Jan 15, 2010)

The Project X seem to be for the faster swing speeds (hence the Pros having ythem in their bag, so they may be good for you off 3.7, but try them out. I found them a bit dead feeling. I did not even like them when I had the golfer's waggle.


----------

